# Student visa



## Raj patel (Oct 30, 2017)

Diffrence in last name can create issue for student visa? In my all documents it is written same inclyding passport and academic which is
Raj patel
Father's name Suresh patel
And in my fathers documents like aadhar card and pan card it is 
Suresh dhol. 
Is this a major issue.


----------



## DaviSP (Dec 7, 2017)

You should go to a consultant.


----------

